# Qwest DSL connection



## nupnin (May 27, 2010)

I am having problems with my home network. I can no longer reach the internet when my router and DSL modem are connected. I have had a very reliable connection for the last 16 months. On Saturday my internet connection became intermittent. By Sunday it was completely dead. 
I have a homebuilt computer with a Gigabyte P55A-UD4P motherboard. This board has two RealTek PCIe GBE Controllers. The computer is running XP Pro, fully updated.
My broadband is Qwest DSL via PPPoE. I have an ActionTec M1000 modem.
My router is a DLink Dir 655 Extreme N
When I initially configured the system in January of 2009 both the modem and router were setup with the Qwest PPPoE connection credentials. I have since learned that I probably should have used transparent bridging. But nevertheless, I have had great reliability for 16 months.
Here is what I have done:
I removed the DLInk from the network and began troubleshooting with just the modem and the assistance of Qwest tech support. On Sunday, I was able to get a solid connection to the internet with the directly connected modem. This required a reset of my modem. The connection was stable when I quit for the night. On Monday morning the connection was bad again. I had a limited Ethernet connection but could not get out to the internet at all. I was unable to successfully ping the modem (192.168.0.1). When I hooked the modem directly to my laptop I was able to ping the modem and use it to get to the internet. This made me suspect my computer. With the assistance of tech support I configured one Ethernet port on my main computer with a fixed IP as follows: 
IP 192.168.0.70
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.0.1 (Modem IP address)
Preferred DNS Server 205.171.3.65 Qwest DNS server IPs
Alternate DNS Server 205.171.2.65

This resulted in a stable connection to my modem and the internet.
Note that my computer does recognize and can ping my DLink router when obtaining the IP address automatically - which makes me suspect the modem. There appears to be an incompatibility between my NIC and the modem. At the suggestion of Qwest tech support I updated my NIC drivers - but the symptoms were unchanged.
I have tried two different Ethernet cables between my computer and the modem and between the modem and the router with the same results.
I connected my laptop (Dell, XP Pro) to my router and used it as my "main computer". The modem is connected to the router Internet port. I get exactly the same symptoms as when I use my original computer. This tells me that there is a problem with the modem or I have misconfigured the router and/or the modem. I do not believe my main computer is the culprit.
At the suggestion of a member of the Qwest support forum I tried to configure the modem in transparent bridge mode. When I do that my router is able to establish a solid internet connection. But my computer still cannot see the internet. 
When I was configured in transparent bridge mode I ran ipconfig /all. Here are the results:
I have modified some fields to protect my identity. 
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxxxxxxx
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.195
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 25, 2010 10:40:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 26, 2010 10:40:26 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
192.168.1.1 is the IP address of my DLink router
192.168.1.195 is the IP address assigned to my computer by my router.

I also tried to ping yahoo.com and 209.85.255.104 (Google) - unsuccessfully.
Following is the connection status of my router:
Connection Type : PPPoE 
QoS Engine : Active 
Cable Status : Connected
Network Status : Established
Connection Up Time : 0 Days, 0:04:37
MAC Address : xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
Authentication & Security : PAP
IP Address : 174.xxx.xxx.xxx
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway : 207.225.112.250
Primary DNS Server : 205.171.3.25
Secondary DNS Server : 205.171.2.25

There was another new development today. I am now able to ping the modem from my main computer and connect to it with DHCP. I was able to remove the fixed IP configuration.
Why did my network work flawlessly for 16 months when both the modem and router were acting as routers? Do I really need to use transparent bridging?
What steps can I take to discover the root cause of the problem? 
Any suggestions or recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What steps can I take to discover the root cause of the problem?


Sorry, but I lost track of what your configuration is now and what the current problem is.

From your misadventures it seems to me that your M1000 modem/router is failing with intermittent issue(s). A reset to factory default settings and a reconfigure may shock it into behaving again.


----------



## nupnin (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your response.

Sorry I confused you. I am more than a little confused myself.

Whenever I go from the transparency bridge configuration to the direct configuration I have to do a reset and reconfigure the modem. So, there have been multiple shocks per day as I have been troubleshooting this problem.

Here is the way it used to work:

Both the Dlink Dir 655 Router and the Actiontec M1000 modem were configured to access Qwest PPPoE. The system worked great for 16 months.

How I have been told it should work:

Put modem in Transparency Bridge mode and configure router to access Qwest PPPoE. When I do this the router does appear to have a good connection to Qwest. This is based on the settings for the connection observed in the router. I cannot get internet access and I cannot ping anybody from my computer. This happens when the router/modem is connected to my main computer and it happens when the router/modem is connected to my laptop.

I can only get a connection by removing the router from the system and connecting my computer directly to the modem. Is there something else I need to do to get tranparency bridging to work?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought maybe ActionTec M1000 different bridging modes would help me understand what "transparency bridging" is, but I just ended up more confused.  I also failed to find a manual for the modem/router.

My thinking is that "transparency bridging" is making the modem/router act as a modem only, so whatever (router or computer) is connected would need to specify PPPoE and account password; and you would probably have to power cycle the Actiontec when switching the device connected to it.

Is this what you are doing now? And then when using the router you have to change the computer to just use a regular ol' dynamic connection, right?


----------



## nupnin (May 27, 2010)

Actiontec M1000 operation is documented here:

http://www.qwest.com/internethelp/modems/

The DLink Dir 655 Router Manual can be downloaded here:

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=DIR-655http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=DIR-855

RFC 1483 Transparent Bridging is described ( in excruciating detail) here

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1483.html

Yes the computer is set up to use a plain ol' dynamic connection.

Based on my research I am convinced that I have configured everything correctly. Per the ActionTec documentation power cycling is not required although I have tried it.

I'm afraid I have either a failing ActionTec M1000 modem or a failing Dlink Dir 655 wireless router. I have no idea how to figure out which one is the culprit.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That first link indicates that with transparent bridging you enter the account/password into it and then it acts like a cable modem--the device connected to it uses a dynamic connection and gets the public IP configuration.

Reset the D-Link router to factory default settings and it should work with no configuration needed.


----------



## nupnin (May 27, 2010)

I can't find this.

"That first link indicates that with transparent bridging you enter the account/password into it and then it acts like a cable modem--the device connected to it uses a dynamic connection and gets the public IP configuration."

Where did you find it?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, TerryNet.
Was trying to help nupnin over at Qwest forums and couldn't figure out what was going on so I suggested he come here.

According to Qwest when the M-1000 is in RFC 1483 Transparent Bridging then the D-Link DIR-655 should be setup using:
Account Name/ Password Authentication (PPoE)
Enter Account Name / Password
Select Dynamic DHCP and Dynamic DNS

The router status page shows it is connected to (communicating with) the Qwest gateway, a Qwest WAN IP has been assigned, Qwest DNS Servers are listed.

The ipconfig /all shows the computer is connected to (communicating with) the router using Auto DHCP and is getting a LAN IP address.

nupnin, forgot to have youto try a ping to 192.168.1.1 (the router)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I left out a step or two.  Guess I was just too excited at seeing something useful after my own failed searches.

After going to that first link I clicked on "Advanced Setup" on the right side under Actiontec M1000. Then clicked on "Bridging (RFC1483)." That link is a 3-page PDF; the second page shows a "Quick Setup" entering 'PPP Username' and 'PPP Password'; The 3rd page shows selecting 'RFC1483 Transparent Bridging.'

Hi, *dlsayremn*.  That document I just talked about seems to be from Qwest; so maybe they can't agree among themselves.

*nupnin*, are you able to get internet access with the Actiontec in Transparent Bridging with a computer connected directly to it? If so, however you configure the computer is how the D-Link router should be configured.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

nupnin, just noticed the instructions (JohnWill's) for "Connecting Two SOHO Routers" didn't get completely copied at Qwest Forum.

Since the M-1000 modem does work when not bridged, you might want to try that.

M-1000 in regular mode, not bridged, since you know that works. Make sure DHCP is turned on and Wireless is turned off.

Plug the Ethernet cable from the M-1000 into a LAN Port on the D-Link, not the Network Port. This bypasses the D-Link Internet Settings and uses it as a switch.

On the D-Link, go into Network Settings, disable DHCP and change the routr's IP address to 192.168.0.1.
Wireless settings should need no changes. ( May want to check that SSID for modm and router are the same just in case)
You wil need to use 192.168.0.200 to acces the routers GUI after these changes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not at all sure, but think that the Actiontec's LAN address (when the router part is enabled) is 192.168.0.1. Don't know what its Dhcp server's address range is.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for catching that TerryNet. 
FYI: Was told by Qwest tech that DHCP range can vary based on Qwest modem model/firmware. but would be below 192.168.0.100 unless changed by user.


----------



## TalkToQwest (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello, this is Steph at Qwest,

Please send me your billing phone number, billing address and contact number to [address removed by mod], I'll have a higher tier technical support specialist get in touch with you to see if the problem is being caused by your modem.

thank you

*Steph Lake*
*Manager, Talk To Qwest Team *
http://www.facebook.com/Qwest?v=app_336872315664&ref=tshttp://twitter.com/talktoqwest  

"At Qwest your account information is confidential and protected by law, so I need your permission to access the account."


----------



## iszsaint (Jan 23, 2010)

With what I can see on this thread,the modem is having some incompatibility issue with router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*TalkToQwest*, I removed the email address from your post as we require help to be made through posts here on the forum. It would be fine to advise somebody to contact Quest or any other company and give them a link to the company web site, but no request for email to you and certainly not requesting private information as you did.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

TalkToQwest, Qwest Twitter "Help Site". I guess they are not allowed to troll their own forums, otherwise she might have seen that nupnin wa having a problem 7 days ago before I suggested he come here.


----------

